# Cattle lock horns with Elk to graze



## Markwright (Dec 21, 2014)

California now:


http://www.reuters.com/article/2015/04/20/us-usa-elk-california-idUSKBN0NB12Q20150420


I figure a bunch of the USA is in a Mega Drouth Now.


----------

